# Interested in buying, help on foal confirmation?



## wtrbug23 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi all,
I am interested in buying this filly. She is a 4 month old Quarter Horse and I would like a second opinion on confirmation since she is so young. I plan on using her for pleasure and trail riding.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

He's still growing into his body, so he's a little butt high.
He's cute


----------



## wtrbug23 (Jun 28, 2012)

Lexiie said:


> He's still growing into his body, so he's a little butt high.
> He's cute


I think she's cute too! :wink:
I know all foals are butt high and the fact that she's turning her neck could attribute to that also. I'm just looking for a general critique on her. I like how her neck sits in her shoulders. Many QH have ewe-ish necks, but I think hers is nice.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

SORRY! Completely forgot she was a girl!
Her neck looks pretty nice to me, I've never seen a QH with an ewe neck. Lot's of pasos and other gaited horses though.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Overall I think she's well put together. Hard to tell at such a young age. But I like her hip and shoulder and she seems solid. Is she foundation bred? Cute color too! (not to condone buying strictly for color but it is icing on the cake!)


----------



## wtrbug23 (Jun 28, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Overall I think she's well put together. Hard to tell at such a young age. But I like her hip and shoulder and she seems solid. Is she foundation bred? Cute color too! (not to condone buying strictly for color but it is icing on the cake!)


Not sure about her being foundation, I'm still waiting on an answer for that. I know she has Doc Clabber, Mr. Gunsmoke and Doc Bar in her lineage. She looks foundation though! And yes, her color is the icing on the cake! I love Grulla's. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Unless she was waaaay overpriced, I wouldn'tpass her up without serious thought either. Haha. She's cute and gotta love a baby with a QH butt already.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Seeing just your average,pretty common looking AQHA baby.Does look more foundation bred in appearance. See no glaring faults that would hinder her in what your pleasure/trail horse plans for her.


----------



## wtrbug23 (Jun 28, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Unless she was waaaay overpriced, I wouldn'tpass her up without serious thought either. Haha. She's cute and gotta love a baby with a QH butt already.


Lol at the butt quip! Thanks for your input! :lol:


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

wtrbug23 said:


> Lol at the butt quip! Thanks for your input! :lol:


lol I'm a sucker for a QH butt!


----------



## wtrbug23 (Jun 28, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> lol I'm a sucker for a QH butt!


She's still shedding out in this picture, but she looks like she has good potential. I found out she's 90% foundation


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

wtrbug23 said:


> She's still shedding out in this picture, but she looks like she has good potential. I found out she's 90% foundation


I definitely think she does. And for the purpose you want out of a foal, she'll certainly have potential and then some to spare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

